# Holiday Gift Exchange/Secret Santa



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Although I can't believe that it's already September :shocked: , I'm ready to start this year's Holiday Gift Exchange/Secret Santa. :biggrin: 

Please read the rules below before you decide to sign up for the Gift Exchange. You will have until October 9th to let me know that you want to participate. Please pm me and give me your EMAIL address.

I will email you a Gift Exchange questionnaire to complete and return to me via email. Questionnaires will be due back to me no later than October 23rd. The week of October 26th, Gift Exchange Buddies will be matched up, and the questionnaire that your Gift Exchange Buddy completed will be emailed to you.

Please note that you must have your gifts in the mail no later than December 5th.

The questionnaire will give you a place to let us know how many of your fubabies are participating, whether you celebrate Christmas or another holiday, if you are willing to ship overseas, and if you would prefer a rescue donation be made in your name instead of a gift. There are a number of other items on the questionnaire including your furbaby's sizes, whether or not you dress them, what they may need or want, if they have any allergies so that treats containing the allergent are not sent, etc. etc.

As you sign up, your name will be added to the list of participants (Post #2) which will continue to be updated in this thread. The thread will also contain the status update, i.e., questionaire sent, questionnaire returned, etc.

So, it's time to begin thinking about the holidays and to begin thinking about shopping. :chili: :chili: :chili: That certainly isn't a problem for me as I'm always thinking about shopping. :brownbag: 

I'm asking Sher to create a special area in this section for only Secret Santa/Holiday Gift Exchange Information. *


<div align='center'>*RULES*
Please read the rules in full before you sign up. Thank you.

1. Finding a Secret Santa/Gift Exchange Buddy - Pairing up will be randomly done, and you will be informed by e-mail or PM as to who your Secret Santa is, their address and all their information on themselves and their furbaby(ies)! You may register more than one furbaby, however, you will most likely get furbabies from different households to give gifts to. 

2. Privacy - Your personal private information will only be gathered for the purposes of the Gift Exchange. The only person that will be given your name and address is the person that is sending your furbaby a gift. 

3. How It Will Work – Within a week after the signup period has ended, each person will get a Secret Santa to give a gift to. Keep in mind, just because you have "Sally" does not mean that "Sally" has you! 

4. Price Ranges - There will be a suggested minimum spending limit of $20.00 - $25.00 so that everything can remain fair and no one will feel like they spent too much and received too little, or vice versa! This is the amount for actual items for the Gift, shipping will be additional (usually from $5 to $10 depending on the size and weight). If you want to spend a little more (or a lot more!) on your Secret Santa, you may do so, but please do not expect that in return! Spoiled Maltese Members have been known to be very generous in the past. It is from the goodness of their own heart to do so. 

5. Shipping and Receiving - Please allow 1-2 weeks shipping time or longer if your Secret Santa lives overseas! If you are participating, we are putting all our trust on you to get your gifts and to send them out on time so that your Secret Santa on the other end and their furbaby will not be waiting for their presents for too long! It is in your hands to ship it and since we are all trusting each other, please do not forget to ship it out! If you do not ship out your gift, you will be held responsible for it. Again, this is based on TRUST so if you believe that you may not be able to ship it out on time or that problems may arise, please let us know as soon as possible! 

6. Sending Out Your Gift - There will be a set deadline of December 5th for mailing your gift. You will receive your Secret Santa approximately 4-6 weeks prior to this date, so that you have plenty of time to buy and mail your gifts. Remember, keep in mind the approximate amount of time it will take for your gift to get to its destination. We completely understand the inevitability of complications or that crucial personal problems may occur. If this happens, please notify me by PM or email. 

We can help you find alternate solutions to have your gift mailed out or if, early enough, we can withdraw your name from the Participants List. It is only fair that you send out your gift in the allowed time window because other members may use their best judgment and send out their gifts a month in advance. We believe you have the ability to do the same also.

Please DO NOT send your Secret Santa any USED toys or clothing. Re-gifting an item you may have received previously is okay, but only if it is NEW. Please give away or throw away your USED items you do not want, as they should not be given to SM members in the Gift Exchange.

7. Receiving a Gift - Your buddy has put a lot of thought, effort, money and time into your gift. We believe that the least you can do is thank them. Please start a thread after you have received your gift so that your Gift Giver knows that you have received the goodies. It shows your Secret Santa that you appreciate it and also lets us know that you received your gift so we know who or who did not receive their gifts. This is a requirement of participating in the Gift Exchange.

8. Tracking Numbers / Confirmation Numbers / Insurance - Please insure your package and get a tracking number (or delivery confirmation with the US Postal Service). It will let us know where your package is and the status of it so your buddy can also be updated. We encourage you to use a shipping service that either has a tracking number or delivery confirmation number (either US Postal Service, UPS, or Fedex). The shipping services DO lose packages and it would be a shame if your Secret Santa did not get the package due to no fault of your own. Many packages are lost by carriers each year. Insurance has come in very handy in several cases already.

9. Not Received a Gift - If you have not received your gift within 2 weeks of the posted deadline, please PM me or email me to let me know. I will contact your Secret Santa. It is not fair to you if you have sent out a gift and did not receive one in return. 

10. Eligibility - The Gift Exchange is open to all SM Members.
We have had challenges with former SM members that DID NOT mail out a Gift in previous Gift Exchanges while they did accept a gift. This is totally unfair and unjust, especially with all the effort, time, and energy everyone in the Gift Exchange has given. We do not want to impose stringent rules on the Gift Exchange and ask that, if you sign up to participate, you send your gift or, in case of emergency, notify us that you will not be able to, so that other arrangements can be made for your Secret Santa. TO PARTICIPATE, YOU WILL NEED TO EITHER BE AN ACTUAL SM CONTRIBUTING MEMBER - SMC (PAID YOUR SUBSCRIPTION) OR YOU WILL NEED TO HAVE POSTED AT LEAST 100 TIMES PRIOR TO THE ASSIGNMENT OF GIFT EXCHANGE BUDDIES.

11. Rescue Donations - If you prefer your Gift Exchange Buddy to donate to a Rescue Organization INSTEAD of sending a gift to you, there is a place on the form to let us know that preference.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

<div align='center'>*PARTICIPANT LIST*

Alvar's Mom - Questionnaire Returned
Amby - Questionnaire Returned
angelgirl599 - Questionnaire Returned
Angel's Mom - Questionnaire Returned
beckinwolf - Questionnaire Returned
bentleyboy - Questionnaire Returned
Canada - Questionnaire Returned
Casa Verde Maltese - Questionnaire Returned
chichi - Questionnaire Returned
cindy6755 - Questionnaire Returned
Crystal&Zoe - Questionnaire Returned
CupCake2007 - Questionnaire Returned
DaisyG - Questionnaire Sent
diamonds mommy - Questionnaire Returned
Dixie's Mama - Questionnaire Returned
DonnaD - Questionnaire Returned
Dr.Jamie - Questionnaire Returned
dwerten - Questionnaire Returned
Elly - Questionnaire Returned
EmmasMommy - Questionnaire Returned
gibbert - Questionnaire Returned
HaleysMom - Questionnaire Returned
heather_rochelle - Questionnaire Returned
honeybun - Questionnaire Returned
Hunter's Mom - Questionnaire Returned
ilovemymaltese - Questionnaire Returned
Jen hedz - Questionnaire Returned 
JenniferHope423 - Questionnaire Returned
Jerricks - Questionnaire Returned
Kara - Questionnaire Returned
kutsmail1 - Questionnaire Returned
Lacie's Mom - Questionnaire Returned
lahcart - Questionnaire Sent
llf060787 - Questionnaire Sent
LUCY N PETS - Questionnaire Returned
maggieh - Questionnaire Returned
maglily - Questionnaire Returnned
Maltilda's Mommy - Questionnaire Returned
MaxxandSophia'sMommy - Questionnaire Returned
mom2bijou - Questionnaire Returned
morganm - Questionnaire Returned
Moxie's Mom - Questionnaire Returned
mpappie - Questionnaire Returned
njdrake - Questionnaire Returned
Phesty - Questionnaire Returned
PinkFlamingo - Questionnaire Sent
PreciousPrince - Questionnaire Returnned
RosieToby - Questionnaire Returned
shanghaimomma - Questionnaire Returned
Snowball Pie's Mommi - Questionnaire Returned
Snowbody - Questionnaire Returned
sophiesmom - Questionnaire Returned
Terry36 - Questionnaire Returned
tigerpawswhit - Questionnaire Returned
Tobys Mom - Questionnaire Returned
tygrr lily - Questionnaire Returned
WoolLife - Questionnaire Returned


I am so happy to see so many participants from last year. That means that everyone enjoyed last year's Gift Exchange. And it's also wonderful to see new members that want to participate for the 1st time. This is such a FUN event.

Here is what the status means:

1. Need email address = You need to pm me your email address
2. Questionnaire Sent = You have supplied (or I had) your email address and have emailed you the questionnaire to complete
3. Questionnaire Returned = You have completed the questionnaire and returned it to me
4. Buddy Assigned = You have been assigned your Gift Exchanage Buddy
5. Presents Received - You have received a package from your Gift Exchange Buddy


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Atticus, Grace, Rugby & Scout are in!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes wants to be in the Secret Santa


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh! Henry and Westin want to be in! 


This is too cool!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

yay! i've been waiting for this thread! 

*Is muffin allowed to be in the Gift Exchange even though shes not a Malt? 
*
However, CupCake will be participating!!! 


Time Shop!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh I've been waiting for this thread!!! Bailey is absolutly participating again this year!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Can Milo be in? we're in Ireland.

can Amber and Roxy be in? They are not maltese.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Sep 2 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825167


> yay! i've been waiting for this thread!
> 
> *Is muffin allowed to be in the Gift Exchange even though shes not a Malt?
> *
> ...


Yes - Muffin can be in as long as Cup is too. If your second or third furbaby isn't a Maltese, he/she is also allowed to participate.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Amby @ Sep 2 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825179


> Can Milo be in? we're in Ireland.
> 
> can Amber and Roxy be in? They are not maltese.[/B]


Yes - a number of our overseas members participate each year, so you are certainly welcome to be part of the Gift Exchange.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 2 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825186


> QUOTE (Amby @ Sep 2 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825179





> Can Milo be in? we're in Ireland.
> 
> can Amber and Roxy be in? They are not maltese.[/B]


Yes - a number of our overseas members participate each year, so you are certainly welcome to be part of the Gift Exchange.
[/B][/QUOTE]

yay!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Count us in! I love to shop!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie and Cassie love presents. They can't wait to start shopping.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Sep 2 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825216


> Bogie and Cassie love presents. They can't wait to start shopping.[/B]


 Have already been buying small items anyways, sign us up again. Kaia and Gucci .I would love for all 5 but can only afford 2 so mine will just have to share with the other three


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kodi is in!!! I love Christmas...this will be Kodi's 1st Christmas with us.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Amby @ Sep 2 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825192


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 2 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825186





> QUOTE (Amby @ Sep 2 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825179





> Can Milo be in? we're in Ireland.
> 
> can Amber and Roxy be in? They are not maltese.[/B]


Yes - a number of our overseas members participate each year, so you are certainly welcome to be part of the Gift Exchange.
[/B][/QUOTE]

yay!!!!! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

forgot to say who I'm signing up - Milo and Roxy.
Amber is far too fussy!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh yes we're in it is so much fun!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Yay, shopping time! Count us in!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is sooo excited that he gets to participate this year  Last year we joined just as gifts were being opened - we loved the thread!

COUNT HUNTER IN!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah SS time!!!! We loved being a part of SS last year and super excited to participate again this year!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

woo hoo dexter, dee dee and demi are in  sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Count Sophie and Abbie in too...........Presents, yeah!!!

Diane


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda and B&B want to be added to the list


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Me too please, says Jodi. 

Something fun and different to do for Christmas. Thanks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I better get myself a dog...fast. :rofl: I've been working on it, but don't think I'll have him/her by then. Will be fun to folo this though and there's always next year.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the 4 p's are in


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi is in too! She's has alot of fun shopping! 

Questions... if this person has more than one furbabies, do we have to buy a present for each furbaby? 

And suppose we are buying something for our buddy from an online store, do we first send it to ourselves so we can packege it how we like it?

And do we have to put a card or a note inside the present or on the outside of the present so they can see it?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I think it is like our ge on yorkietalk where you just buy for your personal buddy not the others, you put a note in the package to show who it is from, and you can have shipped direct from mfg to your buddy and send separate pkg or have all mfg send to you then you box it up and ship everything all at once as i see others do it both ways as they call them teaser gifts 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 3 2009, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825370


> Gigi is in too! She's has alot of fun shopping!
> 
> Questions... if this person has more than one furbabies, do we have to buy a present for each furbaby?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just PM'd Lynn!!!

yay CupCake and Muffin are in it this year. Last year I didnt enter Muffin, and I can tell she was sad watching Cup open her gifts!!!


i cant wait!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just PM'd Lynn!

Snowball is in, too!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou wants to play too!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

This is going to be so much fun!!!

Its Milo's first Christmas so it will be extra special!!!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

:happy: Whooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooo, Maxx, Sophia & Zoey say let the shopping begin!!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky is in. This is our first Secret Santa. Last year we were too new.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Can Pup and Ollie be in as their mummy has no way to post pictures, she does not have a camera.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (mpappie @ Sep 3 2009, 06:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825428


> Can Pup and Ollie be in as their mummy has no way to post pictures, she does not have a camera.[/B]


Yes, we'll just have to have you describe everything in VIVID detail. :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 2 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825370


> Gigi is in too! She's has alot of fun shopping!
> 
> Questions... if this person has more than one furbabies, do we have to buy a present for each furbaby?
> 
> ...


Everyone will be assigned one furbaby for each furbaby they sign up.

For example, I have Tilly and Lacie. A person with 1 furbaby participating may get Tilly for a Buddy and another household with 1 furbaby participating may get Lacie as a furbaby.

So if you are participating with only 1 furbaby, you will only have to buy for 1 furbaby as a Buddy.

For each FURBABY (not household) participating, another FURBABY BUDDY will be assigned.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dr. Jamie is UNBELIEVABLE. She not only signed up for the Gift Exchange, but she's already completed the questionnaire (for all 4 Ps) and returned it to me. Talk about being on top of things!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

How exciting!! This will be so fun and I cant wait to start shopping, LOL!! :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump

And please check your status in Post #2. 

If it says that the Questionnaire has been sent and you haven't received an email from me, please pm me so that I can sent it again. 

And if you've returned your Questionnaire and it doesn't show that you have, please pm me so that I can check through my emails.

This is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much fun.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I LOVE Christmas shopping!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Zoe & Jett are in!! This will be the first year for us. I can't wait!!

Oh...just a thought. If shipping to another country, I know you need to mark it as a gift so the person receiving the parcel doesn't have to pay a HUGE tax to receive it. But I'm thinking that insuring the item will also make the person receiving the gift have to pay a HUGE tax to receive it. Does anyone know for sure on the insurance part?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We're in! We're in! Just sent it back!

Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm all set - questionnaire is filled it and emailed to you Lynn!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 4 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826035


> Zoe & Jett are in!! This will be the first year for us. I can't wait!!
> 
> Oh...just a thought. If shipping to another country, I know you need to mark it as a gift so the person receiving the parcel doesn't have to pay a HUGE tax to receive it. But I'm thinking that insuring the item will also make the person receiving the gift have to pay a HUGE tax to receive it. Does anyone know for sure on the insurance part?[/B]



Here is FedEx's Rules on Shipping International and how to do it - this might help!

International Shipping


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We sent a PM to join up for Secret Santa!!! :chili: 
Muffy is very excited to start shopping and wrapping gifts for her new buddy!!! (I might have to help her with the wrapping! Especially tying up bows!)  
What a WONDERFUL idea! This is our first Christmas together, too, so it is extra special!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 5 2009, 04:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826035


> Zoe & Jett are in!! This will be the first year for us. I can't wait!!
> 
> Oh...just a thought. If shipping to another country, I know you need to mark it as a gift so the person receiving the parcel doesn't have to pay a HUGE tax to receive it. But I'm thinking that insuring the item will also make the person receiving the gift have to pay a HUGE tax to receive it. Does anyone know for sure on the insurance part?[/B]


I'd mark it as a gift if going overseas and it should be fine. When I send packages back home from China, that's how I do it- and no problems. I'm never used insurance but you can use a tracking number on it. it's much slower but you can then tell what happened if it doesn't arrive. (usually).

Usually they'll only apply custom taxes if the value is high. I know someone who ordered a $2,000 purse (!) and had it shipped to her here and then she was upset that customs seized it and wanted a import tax on it. well duh. But I don't think we're going to have the same problem here on SM!


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

Mary-Jane and Zoey would both looove to participate (they like shopping!)

xoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I had a nice long weekend in Phoenix with my hubby. He is still doing pretty well -- neither the doctors nor I can believe it.

Anyway, I'm back and have updated the status in Post #2.

Please check your status and make certain it's correct. If not, please pm me.

And thanks to everyone that is participating and especially for all you that have completed the questionnaire and gotten it back to me so quickly.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I know I haven't been posting at all for a while, super busy summer, but I don't want to miss out on this. We had so much fun shopping last year!! Thanks for organizing this Lynn and I'm glad to hear that your DH is doing well!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I Love love Secret Santa!! I do HOPE to have my two twirps participate again this year but have to wait a couple of weeks before committing. Both hubby and I have some Drs and test results and more test to do yet and I don't feel I can join up till we know what's what. More than likely they ( Twirps) will be "in" but just don't feel free enough to give a commitment at this time.

BTW.. when recipients "reveal ".. will there be a special forum and each one has their own thread? I love seeing all the reveals but last year found it a bit confusing.. or maybe overwhelming is a better word to try to keep up as all reveals and all replies were all mixed in together and I'd almost missed some. When each one had their own thread I found it easier to 'follow'...but maybe that's just me LOL .


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Sep 9 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827861


> BTW.. when recipients "reveal ".. will there be a special forum and each one has their own thread? I love seeing all the reveals but last year found it a bit confusing.. or maybe overwhelming is a better word to try to keep up as all reveals and all replies were all mixed in together and I'd almost missed some. When each one had their own thread I found it easier to 'follow'...but maybe that's just me LOL .[/B]


I agree completely! It's much easier to follow when everyone has their own reveal thread.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Sep 9 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827861


> I Love love Secret Santa!! I do HOPE to have my two twirps participate again this year but have to wait a couple of weeks before committing. Both hubby and I have some Drs and test results and more test to do yet and I don't feel I can join up till we know what's what. More than likely they ( Twirps) will be "in" but just don't feel free enough to give a commitment at this time.
> 
> BTW.. when recipients "reveal ".. will there be a special forum and each one has their own thread? I love seeing all the reveals but last year found it a bit confusing.. or maybe overwhelming is a better word to try to keep up as all reveals and all replies were all mixed in together and I'd almost missed some. When each one had their own thread I found it easier to 'follow'...but maybe that's just me LOL .[/B]


I haven't talked to Sher yet, but I was going to ask her if we could have a separate place for INDIVIDUAL reveal threats.

Lynne -- hope you're going to be able to participate again this year.

Terry -- completely understand about not making the committment yet. Hope everything turns out well with the test for both you and your hubby.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump

And please check your status in Post #2


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't wait to see who Milo gets! 
Its gonna be so much fun!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie says: Oh, I'm sooooo in!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Sep 10 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828269


> Josie says: Oh, I'm sooooo in!!![/B]


Josie -- we sent the questionnaire to your Mom this morning.

Everyone -- please check your status.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 11 2009, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828433


> QUOTE (Phesty @ Sep 10 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828269





> Josie says: Oh, I'm sooooo in!!![/B]


Josie -- we sent the questionnaire to your Mom this morning.

Everyone -- please check your status.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Lynn I sent my questionnaire yesterday just making sure you got it
Heather


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Check the update in Post #2

It's so good to see so many of our SM friends participating again this year.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Last year SS was so much fun we're really looking forward to it again this year. 
I agree about the separate threads, I thought last years was confusing too.
Thanks for all your hard work Lynn!! You're the best.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I would love to participate again.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

***Bump***


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Make sure to get your questionnaires completed and emailed back to me.

This is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo much fun!!!


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

I will measure the girls and send the questionnaire on over tomorrow!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Stella and I would love to participate again! Thanks for organizing it Lynn!


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

Count me in again!!!! 
I've already been saving up and have a ton of things picked out for whoever I get. LOL


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Of course we want to participate!

Dusty is excited!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just a quick reminder that you only have until Oct. 9th to let me know that you want to participate. And make sure to keep your completed questionnaires coming. :biggrin:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry about the delay with Haleys but was waiting until Friday because I have a groomer coming and will decide if I'm going to have her cut or not.
I will measure her on Friday and get it back to you this weekend!
Thanks again for doing all this


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG Lynn. I just realized...I'll actually have a Maltese for the Secret Santa :chili: :chili: :chili: Did I make it in time for the deadline? I'm so excited. I felt so....Malt-less before. :biggrin: Do I get a questionaire e-mailed to me? I might not have all the info you need because I won't be getting him until the 12th or 13th. Thanks!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- you'll have the info in time as you don't need to turn the questionnaire in until 10/23/09. Please pm me your email addy and I will send you the questionnaire.

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

We're in too.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

We're in too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 5 2009, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836892


> Sue -- you'll have the info in time as you don't need to turn the questionnaire in until 10/23/09. Please pm me your email addy and I will send you the questionnaire.
> 
> I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you.[/B]


Lynn, I just thought of something. If I recall, last year didn't an oversea's package not make it in time for Christmas? I wasn't a member in time last year to participate in the Secret Santa ... and, since I haven't mailed anything outside of the US ... I was just wondering how much time it normally takes. As noted on my questionnaire ... I would be most happy to mail oversea's ... if chosen to do so. However, I would want to make sure I have time to make last minute purchases, especially if Snowball and I play Santa to someone who has special needs or requests in mind. Know what I mean?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Oct 6 2009, 04:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837063


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 5 2009, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836892





> Sue -- you'll have the info in time as you don't need to turn the questionnaire in until 10/23/09. Please pm me your email addy and I will send you the questionnaire.
> 
> I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you.[/B]


Lynn, I just thought of something. If I recall, last year didn't an oversea's package not make it in time for Christmas? I wasn't a member in time last year to participate in the Secret Santa ... and, since I haven't mailed anything outside of the US ... I was just wondering how much time it normally takes. As noted on my questionnaire ... I would be most happy to mail oversea's ... if chosen to do so. However, I would want to make sure I have time to make last minute purchases, especially if Snowball and I play Santa to someone who has special needs or requests in mind. Know what I mean? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I get all my bows and show stuff from america and it usually takes 4 working days - they are usually small packages though.
I'm in Ireland.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

A quick reminder that you have until Friday, 10/9/09 to let me know that you would like to participate in this year's SM Gift Exchange.

As far as overseas shipping, we did not have a problem last year. We had one person that was a Scrooge and did not mail their package and I filled in as their SS and that package did arrive after the holidays -- but everyone else had plenty of time and all packages arrived before Christmas.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so excited about finding out who Milo gets!!

I hope its a girl! I'm sick of shopping for boys :smrofl:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just bumping as a reminder that you need to sign up by Friday, 10/9/09.

And please keep your completed questionnaires coming in.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Amby @ Oct 6 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837222


> I'm so excited about finding out who Milo gets!!
> 
> I hope its a girl! I'm sick of shopping for boys :smrofl:[/B]


ha ha ha - I know what you mean! I love (LOVE) shopping for Hunter since I love boy stuff but once in a while I wouldn't mind picking up something pink or floral . Milo is so cute - he is sure to to be spoiled by his SS!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Oct 8 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837717


> QUOTE (Amby @ Oct 6 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837222





> I'm so excited about finding out who Milo gets!!
> 
> I hope its a girl! I'm sick of shopping for boys :smrofl:[/B]


ha ha ha - I know what you mean! I love (LOVE) shopping for Hunter since I love boy stuff but once in a while I wouldn't mind picking up something pink or floral . Milo is so cute - he is sure to to be spoiled by his SS!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have 2 girls but they love being outside and getting dirty so no dress up for them lol(even though they have some pretty pink clothes) and they can't wear nice pink bows!!  
and Milo is just the perfect, clean house dog :biggrin: 
He gets to wear the nice boy bows and all but when I go shopping for him I always automatically go to the pink stuff! :blush:


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

I would like to participate with my Maltese Martini and my non-Maltese Oreo 

PM sent


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump.

Those of you that haven't returned your questionnaires, I'm waiting for them. You have until Friday, 10/23/09 to return them to me, but the earlier the better. :biggrin:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 12 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839166


> Bump.
> 
> Those of you that haven't returned your questionnaires, I'm waiting for them. You have until Friday, 10/23/09 to return them to me, but the earlier the better. :biggrin:[/B]


Bump ... de bump ... de bump.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hehe! So exciting! :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I regret we can't participate this year... too many health issues/tests before us and who knows what from there to comit. I'd not want to comit then not be able to follow thru. However, I do look forward to seeing all the 'reveals'...it's such fun!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Come on everyone - let's get those questionnaires back so the real fun can begin


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Oct 14 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839829


> I regret we can't participate this year... too many health issues/tests before us and who knows what from there to comit. I'd not want to comit then not be able to follow thru. However, I do look forward to seeing all the 'reveals'...it's such fun![/B]


I"m sorry to hear you can't participate this year Terry. I had such fun being SS to your 2 sweeties last year! Prayers that all go ok with you and your family. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Oct 14 2009, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839834


> Come on everyone - let's get those questionnaires back so the real fun can begin [/B]


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is eagerly anticipating the big reveal as to who he will be lucky enough to shop for this year . . . .


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Oct 22 2009, 04:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842528


> Hunter is eagerly anticipating the big reveal as to who he will be lucky enough to shop for this year . . . .[/B]


so is Milo!!!
Can we find out now!? :biggrin:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh please, please, please tell me it isn't too late to get my two babies to be part of Secret Santa!!! I had so much fun last year and so did the babies. I know it is already Oct. 26 but this was the first I have seen this post (I know, VERY late) but I recently have not been on here much.

I hope it is not too late. I will get my questionaire right back to you if it isn't too late.

THanks, 

Cookie
Yukki and Genki


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 4 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826035


> Zoe & Jett are in!! This will be the first year for us. I can't wait!!
> 
> Oh...just a thought. If shipping to another country, I know you need to mark it as a gift so the person receiving the parcel doesn't have to pay a HUGE tax to receive it. But I'm thinking that insuring the item will also make the person receiving the gift have to pay a HUGE tax to receive it. Does anyone know for sure on the insurance part?[/B]



Just noticing your question Crystal...

I have exchanged gifts with 2 overseas friends for a few years and I haven't paid any taxes when receiving the packages. 

We've each written 'gift' on the customs sticker, and I've bought insurance sometimes but not specifically to avoid taxes, (I didn't know the difference) it just happened to be a gift and the postal worker would ask , is it a gift ? Funny it never occured to me to ask why do you want to know? other than to declare the contents.


----------

